# Fluorite + Glosso



## gsg (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello,

I am going for a tank rebuild this weekend, I’ve been having problems with my 10gal’s first layer of fertilized substrate (JBL Aquabasis Plus) which has not stopped leaking carbonates since and sky rocketing my Kh from 4º to 7’5º every week after water changes. So it has to go.

Another problem I’ve had has been with the size of the gravel peebles on the top layer. I guess it is too thick and it does not favor Glosso’s trailing growth, as the small roots can’t get through the grains to attach the plant.

So as a first option I was thinking about a layer of laterite mixed with some peat, and active carbon, with a thick layer of a thinner gravel to help trailing plants. But yesterday I went to a shop which carries fluorite bags at a nice price, so now i have two options.

I would like to ask if Fluorite’s grains are small enough for glosso and Micranthemum. As far as I could see it is just like the standard gravel I have now, so I would like to hear your experiences with it before I do my purchase.

Thank you!


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Grain size is not an issue for any commecial product I know of for planted tanks. Gloss does great.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Flourite is a very popular and and excellent substrate. It has been around for several years and is popularity only proves its worthiness. You won't go wrong with flourite. 

I would recommend though that you spend some time reading up on substrates in the substrate forum as there are things one can do to make setting up a tank easier/better. Adding peat/mulm from and exhisting tank is an example and there are many products that make exellent base ferts. While these products/materials are not necessary for a healthy, sucessful aquarium, they do have many benifits.

Flourite is not like standard gravel. It is a very porus, fired clay that contains some Fe and other trace nutrients needed by plants. It has a good CEC (cation exchange capacity) meaning that is has the ability to attract nutrients from the water and allow bound nutrients to be made available to plant roots.


----------

